# خطة التعـامل مع حالة الطوارئ



## فرقد ش ن ج (23 مايو 2010)

خطوات التعامل مع حالة الطوارئ في محطات عزل الغاز

*م*​*s.n**.*​*خطوات العمل*​​*المسؤول*​​*الأجراء*​*الغرض من الأجراء*​*1*​*تشغيل الإنذار*​*جميع العاملين*​*تشغيل بصوره مستمره*​*للتحذير من وجود خطر*​*2*​*توقف المحطه** عن العمل*​*كوادر الأنتاج*​*غلق جميع الصمامات الرئيسيه*​*عزل منطقة الخطر*​*3*​*فصل التيار الكهربى*​*كادر الكهرباء*​*قطع التيار الرئيسي*​*عزل منطقة الخطر*​*4*​*إبلاغ كادر الأطفاء*​*مدير الأنتاج*​*فور حدوث الحادث*​*للتعامل مع الحادث*​*5*​*تطبيق خطة الإخلاء*​*كادر السلامه*​*ارشاد العاملين الى نقطة التجمع*​*لمنع حدوث خسائر*​*6*​*مساعدة كوادر الأطفاء*​*اشخاص معينين*​*لتنفيذ المتطلبات الضروريه*​*لتسهيل مهمة الأطفاء*​*7*​*اسناد كوادر الأطفاء*​*الأليات الثقيله*​*الأنضمام الى كادر الأطفاء*​*السيطره على الحريق*​*8*​*الأسعاف ونقل المصابين*​*كوادر الصحه والطبابه*​*تقديم الأسعافات الأوليه*​*تلافيا لحدوث الوفيات*​*9*​*التأكد من إطفاء الحريق وإخماد كافة مصادر النيران*​*كوادر الإطفاء*​*بتبريد منطقة الحريق بالكامل*​*لمنع عودة الحريق*​*10*​*التاكد من زوال الخطر و الغازات الضاره*​*كادر السلامه*​*قياس نسبة الغازات الضاره ومخلفات الحادث*​*للحفاظ على العاملين*​*11*​*تجميع الأفراد فى منطقة التجمع بعد السيطرة على الحريق*​*كادر السلامة*​*عمل احصاء*​*لمعرفة نسبة الأصابات و الوفيات*​*12*​*إعادة الشىء لأصله والعودة للعمل*​*جميع العاملين*​*ارجاع ما تم اخراجه*​*للتهيئه للعمل*​*13*​*عمل تقرير بالحادثة وتدوين نقاط القوة والضعف*​*لجنة السلامه*​*التحقيق بالحادث*​*لمعرفة المسببات*​*14*​​​​​
​* اعداد :فرقد عبدالله علوان / مشرف سلامه*


----------



## fraidi (4 أكتوبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## safety113 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

يرجى ارفاق الموضوع بملف مرفق
لأن الموضوع عبارة عن جدول
بارك الله بك


----------

